# northern Tennessee



## Gregsfxr3 (Mar 12, 2010)

was wondering if anyone knows about the land conditions for growing gardens in this area, or is anyone on hee from that area?


----------



## mylala (Jun 3, 2008)

Not being rude, but TN is a looong state...which part are you looking at...East, Middle or West TN. There is a big difference. I live in East TN the ground is rocky, there is a lot of clay, then some okay soil. Not too much great soil, but you can always amend the soil if needed.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I live in NW TN and the soil here is great for growing just about anything. It's very rural here with lots of farming going on. The soil is neither too sandy or clay. You can have a garden without too much amending (like I do ).


----------



## mylala (Jun 3, 2008)

...And that's why we get our corn from a jar...


----------



## Gregsfxr3 (Mar 12, 2010)

sorry, the area i am looking at is in the middle around I65 it looks pretty good what i can see in pics, they do grow hay on the ground


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

land is costly


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know about middle TN specifically, but if you are just talking about raising your own food you should be just fine. I am in E TN and I don't have any problem.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in northern middle Tn. Our soil is on the clayey side. Quite a bit of difference is soil in different parts of our garden but we've had improvement overall by adding compost, etc. We've had good success with most gardening--never had good melons or lima beans & strangely enough, zucchini.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

I grew up in the area and there isn't much you can't do in that area. But be warned that the soil type can change alot over a 100' area, 1 spot being nice fertile black soil and just a few feet away being full of rock and red clay


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Speckledpup said:


> I grew up in the area and there isn't much you can't do in that area. But be warned that the soil type can change alot over a 100' area, 1 spot being nice fertile black soil and just a few feet away being full of rock and red clay


Speckledpup is correct. I live in Middle TN near the plateau. Although I live in the nursery capital of the world....the land has a lot of clay, but also has some nice fertile soil.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Go to Realty.com use area code 38320 with a 10 mile search. You should be able to find what you are looking for. A job however might be another question. 
Steve


----------

